# Playing w/Toys



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My Katie, herd queen and onery one  , likes to play with toys and, moreover, she encourages the other goats to play along. She grabs a toy, whips it about, bites it, bonks and beats it against a spool to make it squeak, and otherwise teases, taunts and baits the other goats with it trying to get them to join in. :laugh: What a ham! :crazy: I get the biggest kick out of watching her do this. It tickles my fancy to see goaties playing with balls and squeaker toys. Anyone else have a goat that does this?

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is one VERY talented and playful goat!

I've not had any of mine show interest in "toys" but I do have one little doe that makes a game of rolling her hay basket around,


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never thought of adding toys like that so no mine dont but thats way to cool. What an adorable goat -- oh and that must be her "naked" self -- she now looks like a 'real' goat  haha


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That is so funny.... I've never thought of giving the goaties sqeaky toys. Do they chew them?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

How funny! I have given my goats toy balls before and they did not have much interest...but they might like toys that they could pick up...I think you are on to something here! I'm going to have to wash up some of the dog's toys that they don't play with anymore and give it a try!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

That's cute. My goats eat most anything I've put in there for a toy, except the equine Jolly Ball. They have a blast with that - playing 'keep away' and bonking each other on the head with it. Then somehow they managed to throw it into the horse pen and the horses have claimed it.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL This made me giggle  Thanks for the pics! TOO CUTE!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my! I will have to try it! Another thing to spoil them with!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Too cute! What a great idea.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

The toys are old ones that my dogs took out back and abandoned. I moved them into the goat yard after Katie showed interest in a plush honking toy (a giant hedgehog) my choredog had snuck in there. So far, she's the only goat that intentionally squeaks the squeakies. Yeah, she does chew on them but not destructively, just to make them squeak. The green toy that's pictured bled its dye, probably from years of UV exposure, turning Katie's tongue and lips green. So I threw that one out. After last night's show, I came in and cleaned out the dogs' toy basket and will be giving the goats a whole bag of old squeaker toys the dogs never play with.

I  Katie's personality - definately a different flavor of goat. <lol> Oneriness and all, she's such a hoot!

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is cute....goats are so funny.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

That is so neat that she plays with toys!! 

Great photos!! I love her haircut!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

imaginationacres said:


> I love her haircut!


Thanks! Her fleece was so soft I used to like to lay my head against it, felt like a fluffy cloud. Now she's as satiny soft a baby's bottom and so much easier to keep clean and groom.

Deb Mc


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

oh my gosh -- thta's a hoot!


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

I love that they play like dogs do hehe. Maybe I should try getting some toys like that. Too cute


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very fun pics! DH saw the pics and he got ideas and will be shopping. Thanks for sharing.


----------

